# 3 Phasen -> 1Phase



## hmj (16 Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
ich frage mich gerade, wenn man nur eine 3-Phasen-Wechselstromsteckdose zur Verfügung hat mit den 3 Phasen 230V (16A), wie man dann eine Phase mit mehr als 16 A belasten kann. 

Ich steht gerade auf dem Schlauch. Es ist eine Maschine, diie mit 230 V gespeist werden soll. Dort ist ein FU vorhanden, der mit 1x230 V gespeist wird, aber die Leistung übersteigt die an einer normalen 16A Absicherung verfügbaren Leistung...
Die Maschine soll in einer Werkstatt angeschlossen werden, in der wie oben geschrieben nur 3Phasen mit 16A Absicherung vorhanden ist. An den Vorraussetzungen kann ich nichts ändern.

Ich hoffe ich konnte mein Problem ein bisschen verständlich erklären. Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## PN/DP (16 Juli 2019)

hmj schrieb:


> ich frage mich gerade, wenn man nur eine 3-Phasen-Wechselstromsteckdose zur VerfÃ¼gung hat mit den 3 Phasen 230V (16A), wie man dann eine Phase mit mehr als 16 A belasten kann.


Gar nicht. Wenn jede Phase mit 16 A abgesichert ist, dann kann man keine der Phasen mit mehr als 16 A belasten.  Vermutlich meinst Du das aber gar nicht?

Bist Du sicher mit den "_3 Phasen 230V_"? In welchem Land willst Du Deine "Absicherung überlisten"-Schaltung installieren/betreiben? Wie groß ist der Einschaltstromstoß Deines FU? Wieviele A braucht Dein FU bzw. der Motor?

Harald


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (16 Juli 2019)

Wenn es 3-Phasen-Drehstrom ist, dann könnte er diesen mit einem Drehstromgleichrichter gleichrichten, und dann mit z.B. mit einem Solarwechselrichter mit einem entsprechend hohen Eingangsspannungsbereich wieder zu 1-phasig 230V wechselrichten. Dann könnte er dort mehr als 16 A herausziehen. Dass das Ganze ineffektiv und teuer ist mal außen vor gelassen.


----------



## Plan_B (17 Juli 2019)

Bist Du sicher mit der Drehstromsteckdose und 3x230V?
Ich unterstelle mal eine 3x400V Steckdose, an der Du nur einmal 230V (1 Phase gegen Null) abgreifst. Natürlich könnte auch Harald mit seiner Ländervariante richtig liegen.

In diesem Falle könnte man die Umrüstung der Maschine in Betracht ziehen. Bitte wende Dich dazu an eine Elektrofachkraft Deines Vertrauens.


----------



## hmj (17 Juli 2019)

Hallo,

ich habe mich gestern Abend wohl schlecht ausgedrückt. Mit 230V war die Leiterspannung gegen N gemeint, also 400V zwischen den Phasen...

Also es ist eine Fräsmaschine, die einen Spindelmotor mit FU mit ca. 2,2kw hat. Außerdem sollen noch Staubsauger usw. versorgt werden. Die Spindel ist so ein China Teil, dass man nur 1phasig betreiben soll.

die genannten Dinge würden ja eine Phase an einer 16A Sicherung überbelasten. somit hatte ich mir so etwas wie gleichrichtung und wechselrochtung von 3 Phasen auf 1 Phasen vorgestellt. aber das scheint auch keine gute Idee zu sein , wenn sie so ineffizient und teuer ist.

ist die beste Lösung dann einfach 2 Phasen zu verwenden? eine für den 2,2kw spindelmotor und eine für den Rest, also Staubsauger und Netzteil z.b?

das Teil steht bei meinen Eltern in der Scheune und soll evtl bald umziehen, und ich kann keine Leitungen ziehen, die ich höher absichern kann.

danke schon einmal für eure Hilfe


----------



## nade (17 Juli 2019)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Wenn es 3-Phasen-Drehstrom ist, dann könnte er diesen mit einem Drehstromgleichrichter gleichrichten, und dann mit z.B. mit einem Solarwechselrichter mit einem entsprechend hohen Eingangsspannungsbereich wieder zu 1-phasig 230V wechselrichten. Dann könnte er dort mehr als 16 A herausziehen. Dass das Ganze ineffektiv und teuer ist mal außen vor gelassen.


Mhm. Also zum solarwechselrichter muss man aber dazu sagen, die standartmässigen in deutschland sind netzgeführt. Soll heissen ohne das vom stromnetz auf der ausgangsseite spannung an liegt kommt da auch nix raus. Also inselwechselrichter sollte ma noch erwähnen.
Also wenn es um den einschaltstrom geht, dann entweder automaten mit c katakteristik oder umstellen auf neozeed schmeltsicherungen. Weitere option ist evtl die abaicherung auf 20a vergrössern, setzt allerdings vorraus, das mindestens ein 5x2.5 kabel dort liegt, nicht mit einem kabelrudel und auch nicht ewige streckenlänge hat. Hätte da zwar noch eine idde, aber die ist nicht zulässig. Ach ja mit der sicherung lass das auch lieber jemand der elektrozunft erst prüfen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## nade (17 Juli 2019)

Grad gesehn. Wenn beides wechselstromantriebe sind, ja 2 phasen nehmen. Dann hast bis 10kw kein probleme.nicht fein, aber die sicherungen machen eh 1,2 fache nennstrom für 1h mit. Ach ja pro phase haste 3600w. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Plan_B (17 Juli 2019)

Es gibt da auch noch den Trafo von 3~400 auf 230V. In der Leistungsklasse dann aber auch kein Schnäppchen. Auch unbedingt die innere Verkabelung der Maschine auf die entsprechende Stromtragfähigkeit überprüfen.

Ich hatte da Maschinen aus Russland *mit CE*, welche mit 32A vorgesichert werden mussten um zu funktionieren. Die waren intern aber nur mit 1 und 1,5² verdrahtet und zu allem übel auch noch TN-C. Das waren übrigens die oben angesprochenen Ventilatoren :evil:.

1-Phasig und FU? Geht das vernünftig? Oder ist das ein Phasensteller. Das wäre dann auch eine Erklärung für den hohen (vermutlich Anlauf-)Strom. Das wäre dann die Summe der ungünstigen Bedingungen für einen normkonformen Betrieb.


----------



## hmj (17 Juli 2019)

Ich denke, dass ich dann 2 Phasen nehmen werde und die Last darauf aufteile.


----------



## hmj (17 Juli 2019)

Das ist so eine China Spindel mit FU und in einem anderen Forum wurde darauf hingewiesen, dass es nicht mit 3 Phasen zu betreiben sei. ich habe den noch nicht gekauft, aber wollte vorher mal überlegen wie ich es mache. Im Schrank ist alles in Ordnung. Das habe ich alles selber macht. Mir ist nur das Problem aufgefallen, dass ich, wenn ich die China Spindel kaufen, mir um die Einspeisung Gedanken machen muss,
weil sie im Moment nicht dafür ausgelegt ist


----------



## Plan_B (17 Juli 2019)

Gibt es einen Link zur Spindel? Und zum anderen Forum?
Wenn der Schrank noch im Bau ist wäre die Phasenaufteilung sicher die günstigste Variante.


----------



## volker (17 Juli 2019)

Ich verstehe irgendwie gar nicht dein Problem.
Du hast 3 Phasen + N + PE
Wie schon erwähnt kannst du eine Phase mit ca 3600W belasten.
Also nimmst du  L1 für den Spindelmotor und die anderen 2 (L2,L3) teilst du sauber auf die anderen Verbraucher auf.
Oder sind die anderen Verbraucher 400V? Dann müsste man rechnen.


----------



## dkeipp (22 Juli 2019)

Ich vermute du meinst die 400Hz China Spindel.. ja, die haben 220V Nennspannung. Ein FU machst du ja sowieso dran. Da kannst du auch ein 400V FU nehmen und stellst die Motornennspannung eben auf 220V.
Das läuft so bei mir problemlos, wobei ich nur eine 0,8kW Spindel betreibe, das sollte aber keinen unterschied machen.
Ein wichtiger Tipp am Rande: sorge für eine vernünftige Erdung der Spindel, sonst erdet die dich! der vierpolige Stecker führt (zumindest bei mir) kein PE. Das Steckergehäuse ist Isoliert vom Spindelgehäuse.

Gruß


----------



## hmj (22 Juli 2019)

hallo, 
oh ja ich so eine wie sie oft bei ebay angeboten wird
apropos erdung...
hast du da irgendwelche Probleme mit z.b. normalen 30ma hausinstallation rcd? 
habe irgendwo gelesen, dass es ja durch den zwischenkreis im fu auch Gleichstrom Fehler geben könnte und man einen schutzschalter somit kaputt macht bzw. so beschädigt durch magnetisierung, dass die Eigenschaften verändert werden.


----------



## dkeipp (22 Juli 2019)

FI und FU.. Ich habe keine Probleme, man sollte nur wissen dass die "Haushalts FIs" nicht auf Gleichfehlerstöme reagieren, da sie mit einem konventionellen (Summen-)Stromwandler arbeiten.
Je nach Fehlersituation ist es möglich das der FI nicht reagiert wenn hinter dem FU etwas faul ist.
Ob ein FI durch den Einsatz eines FUs beschädigt wird.. da hänge ich mich mal nicht rein. Nur so viel: Ich habe seit ~5Jahren je einen 4kW FU an Kreissäge und Absaugung, einen 1,5kW am Tellerschleifer und diese drei sind pro Woche ~4h in Betrieb (im Schnitt und grob geschätzt), und hängen am selben Abgang mit eigenem FI (40A|30mA).
Laut Messung mit einem C.A Installationstester ist alles im grünen Bereich (vor 5-6 Monaten mal wieder gemessen).
Aber wie ich schon schrieb muss man sich im klaren Sein das hinter dem FU kein Schutz durch den FI vorhanden ist. Da wäre man mit einem Gleichstromsensitiven FI gut beraten.

Es kann natürlich auch sein das dein FU alleine schon den FI auslöst, da diese Bauartbedingt Ableitströme verursachen. Sind diese zu hoch oder der FI zu empfindlich kann es sein das der FI ständig fliegt. In meinem Fall hatte ich wohl eher glück das der FI hält. Ableitströme sind auch vorhanden, ich kann mich aber nicht mehr genau an den Wert erinnern.

Gruß


----------

